
Ask HN: Where do you find software consultants? - mrburton
What do you look for when you&#x27;re in search for a consultant?
======
sharemywin
on-site?

off shore?

large project?

small/medium project?

~~~
mrburton
Anytime you've had to find consultants. Did you use friends, LinkedIn,
Hackernews, Mailing Lists, Meetups, etc and what was key in your search.

:) I haz a lot of questions so I can learn about the experience of others.

